# 100 MEXICAN candidates murdered ahead of their election!  And we wonder why people are fleeing?



## centerleftFL

Imagine for a nano-second if 100 US CANDIDATES, regardless of party were murdered this year?

Remember when you see* 13,000 people murdered in 6 months *(below) Mexico has a population about *40%* of ours.  (We know many people *on this board* have problems with or no concept of numbers and 'perspective')

*REMEMBER:  This violence is all around DRUG TRAFFICKING!!  Where do you think the drugs are going?*

*More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election*

More than 100 politicians in Mexico have been killed since September in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday, and more than *13,000 Mexicans have been killed since January.*
In an 11 year war on drugs, Mexico has failed to control organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement.
Some 20 or so percent of voters remain undecided, and security is expected to be a major factor in how they choose to vote.
Natasha Turak | @NatashaTurak

Published 11:05 AM ET Tue, 26 June 2018  Updated 5:41 AM ET Wed, 27 June 2018CNBC.com




ULISES RUIZ | AFP | Getty Images

Guadalajara, Mexico, June 10, 2018. According to official figures, more than 200,000 people have been murdered and over 30,000 have disappeared since the government launched a controversial military offensive against organized crime in late 2006.
*
Violence hit a record peak in Mexico last year with over 30,000 murders — and it is not slowing down*. More than 100 politicians alone have been killed in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday.

Public officials and activists in Mexico face deadly threats even in broad daylight. Fernando Puron, a congressional candidate in the border city of Piedras Negras, was taking a selfie with a supporter when a gunman shot him in the head from behind. He was the 112th political hopeful to be killed since September.

The deaths reveal the depth of a crisis Mexico has failed to control: organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement. And ahead of this weekend’s presidential and congressional elections, no candidate has been able to offer a credible plan to fight it.

May was the deadliest month in Mexico since the government first published homicide data 20 years ago, the latest record in what’s been three straight years of increasing crime rates. According to the national registry, 2,890 people were killed in one month — roughly 93 victims per day, or four per hour. *Since January, the figure is 13,298: a 21 percent increase on the same period last year.*

The wave of murders, kidnappings and gang-related violence began during the administration of former president Felipe Calderon (2006-2012), who launched the government’s war against drug cartels. Organized crime, predominantly drug trafficking, exploded into broader criminal activities including theft, extortion, murder and state-level corruption, and despite billions spent and massive cash injections from the U.S., Mexico has become only more dangerous...


More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election


----------



## Manonthestreet

Boy NAFTA did nothing for them did it.....just as poor as before.....


----------



## Penelope

I am curious for July 1 when the Potus election is in Mexico, the leader is a socialist and populists and has agreed to raise min. wages.


----------



## pismoe

and 10 murdered in the last week or so .   'mex' oughta get armed up , maybe 'mrobama' can get them some guns .   And then the 'mexicans' can clean up the mess in 'mexico' rather than running away  eh   CLeft ??


----------



## Pete7469




----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> I am curious for July 1 when the Potus election is in Mexico, the leader is a socialist and populists and has agreed to raise min. wages.


------------------------------------   also heard that the politician thats likely to be elected has told 'mexicans ' to flood the USA  Penny .


----------



## Manonthestreet

pismoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious for July 1 when the Potus election is in Mexico, the leader is a socialist and populists and has agreed to raise min. wages.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------   also heard that the politician thats likely to be elected has told 'mexicans ' to flood the USA  Penny .
Click to expand...

Well at least he warned em to run for their lives cause this shithole is sinking further after he gets done going full Chavez on em.


----------



## centerleftFL

Penelope said:


> I am curious for July 1 when the Potus election is in Mexico, the leader is a socialist and populists and has agreed to raise min. wages.



Have WE?


----------



## Pete7469

Not my shit hole country, not my fuckin problem.

Build the fucking wall.

If you bed wetters want to fix mexico, grab some AK's and get down there.

Of course you'll set up a socialist hell hole like Venezuela and make things worse, but it's still not my fuckin problem.


----------



## centerleftFL

Manonthestreet said:


> Boy NAFTA did nothing for them did it.....just as poor as before.....



Honestly,  I have ZERO idea how common sense outcomes and economic rules apply when you are talking about CRIMINAL CARTELS fighting for markets of ILLEGAL PRODUCTS.  Kinda goes all out the window.  Remember, WE have been trying to ameliorate these conditions with the MOST $$ and push during GEORGE W. BUSH starting 2006 as he was actually buddies with the Mexican pres.

IT DIDN'T WORK!

And I will reiterate!  *WE ARE THE CUSTOMER!*


----------



## theHawk

centerleftFL said:


> Imagine for a nano-second if 100 US CANDIDATES, regardless of party were murdered this year?
> 
> Remember when you see* 13,000 people murdered in 6 months *(below) Mexico has a population about *40%* of ours.  (We know many people *on this board* have problems with or no concept of numbers and 'perspective')
> 
> *REMEMBER:  This violence is all around DRUG TRAFFICKING!!  Where do you think the drugs are going?*
> 
> *More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election*
> 
> More than 100 politicians in Mexico have been killed since September in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday, and more than *13,000 Mexicans have been killed since January.*
> In an 11 year war on drugs, Mexico has failed to control organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement.
> Some 20 or so percent of voters remain undecided, and security is expected to be a major factor in how they choose to vote.
> Natasha Turak | @NatashaTurak
> 
> Published 11:05 AM ET Tue, 26 June 2018  Updated 5:41 AM ET Wed, 27 June 2018CNBC.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULISES RUIZ | AFP | Getty Images
> 
> Guadalajara, Mexico, June 10, 2018. According to official figures, more than 200,000 people have been murdered and over 30,000 have disappeared since the government launched a controversial military offensive against organized crime in late 2006.
> *
> Violence hit a record peak in Mexico last year with over 30,000 murders — and it is not slowing down*. More than 100 politicians alone have been killed in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday.
> 
> Public officials and activists in Mexico face deadly threats even in broad daylight. Fernando Puron, a congressional candidate in the border city of Piedras Negras, was taking a selfie with a supporter when a gunman shot him in the head from behind. He was the 112th political hopeful to be killed since September.
> 
> The deaths reveal the depth of a crisis Mexico has failed to control: organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement. And ahead of this weekend’s presidential and congressional elections, no candidate has been able to offer a credible plan to fight it.
> 
> May was the deadliest month in Mexico since the government first published homicide data 20 years ago, the latest record in what’s been three straight years of increasing crime rates. According to the national registry, 2,890 people were killed in one month — roughly 93 victims per day, or four per hour. *Since January, the figure is 13,298: a 21 percent increase on the same period last year.*
> 
> The wave of murders, kidnappings and gang-related violence began during the administration of former president Felipe Calderon (2006-2012), who launched the government’s war against drug cartels. Organized crime, predominantly drug trafficking, exploded into broader criminal activities including theft, extortion, murder and state-level corruption, and despite billions spent and massive cash injections from the U.S., Mexico has become only more dangerous...
> 
> 
> More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election



Coming to America if the left gets their way.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Perhaps a Make Mexico great again agenda ......


----------



## theHawk

centerleftFL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy NAFTA did nothing for them did it.....just as poor as before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly,  I have ZERO idea how common sense outcomes and economic rules apply when you are talking about CRIMINAL CARTELS fighting for markets of ILLEGAL PRODUCTS.  Kinda goes all out the window.  Remember, WE have been trying to ameliorate these conditions with the MOST $$ and push during GEORGE W. BUSH starting 2006 as he was actually buddies with the Mexican pres.
> 
> IT DIDN'T WORK!
> 
> And I will reiterate!  WE ARE THE CUSTOMER!
Click to expand...


Yup, Bush gave them all that wealth and jobs.  But they are still left wing lunatics so no amount of wealth will prevent the downward spiral of turning the country into a shit heap.


----------



## centerleftFL

pismoe said:


> and 10 murdered in the last week or so .   'mex' oughta get armed up , maybe 'mrobama' can get them some guns .   And then the 'mexicans' can clean up the mess in 'mexico' rather than running away  eh   CLeft ??



OMG, just quit typing.


----------



## centerleftFL

theHawk said:


> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine for a nano-second if 100 US CANDIDATES, regardless of party were murdered this year?
> 
> Remember when you see* 13,000 people murdered in 6 months *(below) Mexico has a population about *40%* of ours.  (We know many people *on this board* have problems with or no concept of numbers and 'perspective')
> 
> *REMEMBER:  This violence is all around DRUG TRAFFICKING!!  Where do you think the drugs are going?*
> 
> *More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election*
> 
> More than 100 politicians in Mexico have been killed since September in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday, and more than *13,000 Mexicans have been killed since January.*
> In an 11 year war on drugs, Mexico has failed to control organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement.
> Some 20 or so percent of voters remain undecided, and security is expected to be a major factor in how they choose to vote.
> Natasha Turak | @NatashaTurak
> 
> Published 11:05 AM ET Tue, 26 June 2018  Updated 5:41 AM ET Wed, 27 June 2018CNBC.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULISES RUIZ | AFP | Getty Images
> 
> Guadalajara, Mexico, June 10, 2018. According to official figures, more than 200,000 people have been murdered and over 30,000 have disappeared since the government launched a controversial military offensive against organized crime in late 2006.
> *
> Violence hit a record peak in Mexico last year with over 30,000 murders — and it is not slowing down*. More than 100 politicians alone have been killed in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday.
> 
> Public officials and activists in Mexico face deadly threats even in broad daylight. Fernando Puron, a congressional candidate in the border city of Piedras Negras, was taking a selfie with a supporter when a gunman shot him in the head from behind. He was the 112th political hopeful to be killed since September.
> 
> The deaths reveal the depth of a crisis Mexico has failed to control: organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement. And ahead of this weekend’s presidential and congressional elections, no candidate has been able to offer a credible plan to fight it.
> 
> May was the deadliest month in Mexico since the government first published homicide data 20 years ago, the latest record in what’s been three straight years of increasing crime rates. According to the national registry, 2,890 people were killed in one month — roughly 93 victims per day, or four per hour. *Since January, the figure is 13,298: a 21 percent increase on the same period last year.*
> 
> The wave of murders, kidnappings and gang-related violence began during the administration of former president Felipe Calderon (2006-2012), who launched the government’s war against drug cartels. Organized crime, predominantly drug trafficking, exploded into broader criminal activities including theft, extortion, murder and state-level corruption, and despite billions spent and massive cash injections from the U.S., Mexico has become only more dangerous...
> 
> 
> More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to America if the left gets their way.
Click to expand...


They don't have to genius, they just have to keep the DRUG TRAFFICKING corridor open.  Pre-Nafta, post-Nafta.  Doesn't seem to matter!


----------



## Mac1958

I think it's fair to wonder at this point if (a) if Mexico is simply a failed country, and (b) what can be done about it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Manonthestreet said:


> Boy NAFTA did nothing for them did it.....just as poor as before.....


Cancel NAFTA. Send in 82nd Airborne,  wipe out the cartels, annex Mexico, secure the border.  Seriously,  fuck Iraq and Afghanistan. Annex Mexico. They would still field their own World Cup team


----------



## Flash




----------



## theHawk

centerleftFL said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine for a nano-second if 100 US CANDIDATES, regardless of party were murdered this year?
> 
> Remember when you see* 13,000 people murdered in 6 months *(below) Mexico has a population about *40%* of ours.  (We know many people *on this board* have problems with or no concept of numbers and 'perspective')
> 
> *REMEMBER:  This violence is all around DRUG TRAFFICKING!!  Where do you think the drugs are going?*
> 
> *More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election*
> 
> More than 100 politicians in Mexico have been killed since September in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday, and more than *13,000 Mexicans have been killed since January.*
> In an 11 year war on drugs, Mexico has failed to control organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement.
> Some 20 or so percent of voters remain undecided, and security is expected to be a major factor in how they choose to vote.
> Natasha Turak | @NatashaTurak
> 
> Published 11:05 AM ET Tue, 26 June 2018  Updated 5:41 AM ET Wed, 27 June 2018CNBC.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULISES RUIZ | AFP | Getty Images
> 
> Guadalajara, Mexico, June 10, 2018. According to official figures, more than 200,000 people have been murdered and over 30,000 have disappeared since the government launched a controversial military offensive against organized crime in late 2006.
> *
> Violence hit a record peak in Mexico last year with over 30,000 murders — and it is not slowing down*. More than 100 politicians alone have been killed in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday.
> 
> Public officials and activists in Mexico face deadly threats even in broad daylight. Fernando Puron, a congressional candidate in the border city of Piedras Negras, was taking a selfie with a supporter when a gunman shot him in the head from behind. He was the 112th political hopeful to be killed since September.
> 
> The deaths reveal the depth of a crisis Mexico has failed to control: organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement. And ahead of this weekend’s presidential and congressional elections, no candidate has been able to offer a credible plan to fight it.
> 
> May was the deadliest month in Mexico since the government first published homicide data 20 years ago, the latest record in what’s been three straight years of increasing crime rates. According to the national registry, 2,890 people were killed in one month — roughly 93 victims per day, or four per hour. *Since January, the figure is 13,298: a 21 percent increase on the same period last year.*
> 
> The wave of murders, kidnappings and gang-related violence began during the administration of former president Felipe Calderon (2006-2012), who launched the government’s war against drug cartels. Organized crime, predominantly drug trafficking, exploded into broader criminal activities including theft, extortion, murder and state-level corruption, and despite billions spent and massive cash injections from the U.S., Mexico has become only more dangerous...
> 
> 
> More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to America if the left gets their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have to genius, they just have to keep the DRUG TRAFFICKING corridor open.  Pre-Nafta, post-Nafta.  Doesn't seem to matter!
Click to expand...


The drugs mainly go to left winger types.  We could ship you all south and build the wall.  It would solve many of our problems.


----------



## bodecea

Pete7469 said:


>


^ Thus the successful grooming of the trumpanzees.


----------



## centerleftFL

Mac1958 said:


> I think it's fair to wonder at this point if (a) if Mexico is simply a failed country, and (b) what can be done about it.



YES!


----------



## centerleftFL

Manonthestreet said:


> Perhaps a Make Mexico great again agenda ......



Send Trump, he can do it!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

How much longer can we even remain a sovereign nation?

If Hillary had been elected I doubt we'd be recognizable at this point.

And now Dems in NY are heralding their next "Great Messiah" who is advocating eliminating the borders and eliminating border and immigration enforcement agencies.  More and more crazy people simply WANT to see this nation go away.

Seriously.   Unless we get the SCOTUS and Circuit courts packed with those who care for this country SOON, there won't be a USA.


----------



## pismoe

i've heard it said before , never really thought about it but yeah , maybe the USA oughta invade and take over 'mexico' and thencivilize it .


----------



## pismoe

BasicHumanUnit said:


> How much longer can we even remain a sovereign nation?
> 
> If Hillary had been elected I doubt we'd be recognizable at this point.
> 
> And now Dems in NY are heralding their next "Great Messiah" who is advocating eliminating the borders and eliminating border and immigration enforcement agencies.  More and more crazy people simply WANT to see this nation go away.
> 
> Seriously.   Unless we get the SCOTUS and Circuit courts packed with those who care for this country SOON, there won't be a USA.


-----------------------------------   good post and thinking .   Your post is my thoughts these last 20-30 years and i refer to myself as one  of the last REAL  Americans  .    Then like GOD ordered it , here comes the TRUMP who is another REAL American .  We just need to stop immigration and get foreign ideas and ideals out of the USA imo .   ----------------------------  oh well though , TRUMP and then Pence for the next 14 - 16 years is good enough for me .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much longer can we even remain a sovereign nation?
> 
> If Hillary had been elected I doubt we'd be recognizable at this point.
> 
> And now Dems in NY are heralding their next "Great Messiah" who is advocating eliminating the borders and eliminating border and immigration enforcement agencies.  More and more crazy people simply WANT to see this nation go away.
> 
> Seriously.   Unless we get the SCOTUS and Circuit courts packed with those who care for this country SOON, there won't be a USA.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   good post and thinking .   Your post is my thoughts these last 20-30 years and i refer to myself as one  of the last REAL  Americans  .    Then like GOD ordered it , here comes the TRUMP who is another REAL American .  We just need to stop immigration and get foreign ideas and ideals out of the USA imo .
Click to expand...

  ----------------------------  oh well though , TRUMP and then Pence for the next 14 - 16 years is good enough for me Basic .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Legal PROPERLY VETTED immigration is fine.

It's these freaks who want NO BORDERS (for no other reason than consolidating power to transform the USA from a free nation into a Marxist authoritarian state, even if they have no clue what they're doing) that is the threat.

The ultimate end to all their BS is an authoritarian state....like Venezuela, Turkey etc


----------



## blastoff

Mac1958 said:


> I think it's fair to wonder at this point if (a) if Mexico is simply a failed country, and (b) what can be done about it.


Nothing it’s too late.  It’s a law and order free zone now.  Build the wall and shoot anyone who tries to break in.


----------



## Vastator

centerleftFL said:


> Imagine for a nano-second if 100 US CANDIDATES, regardless of party were murdered this year?
> 
> Remember when you see* 13,000 people murdered in 6 months *(below) Mexico has a population about *40%* of ours.  (We know many people *on this board* have problems with or no concept of numbers and 'perspective')
> 
> *REMEMBER:  This violence is all around DRUG TRAFFICKING!!  Where do you think the drugs are going?*
> 
> *More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election*
> 
> More than 100 politicians in Mexico have been killed since September in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday, and more than *13,000 Mexicans have been killed since January.*
> In an 11 year war on drugs, Mexico has failed to control organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement.
> Some 20 or so percent of voters remain undecided, and security is expected to be a major factor in how they choose to vote.
> Natasha Turak | @NatashaTurak
> 
> Published 11:05 AM ET Tue, 26 June 2018  Updated 5:41 AM ET Wed, 27 June 2018CNBC.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULISES RUIZ | AFP | Getty Images
> 
> Guadalajara, Mexico, June 10, 2018. According to official figures, more than 200,000 people have been murdered and over 30,000 have disappeared since the government launched a controversial military offensive against organized crime in late 2006.
> *
> Violence hit a record peak in Mexico last year with over 30,000 murders — and it is not slowing down*. More than 100 politicians alone have been killed in the lead-up to the country’s election this Sunday.
> 
> Public officials and activists in Mexico face deadly threats even in broad daylight. Fernando Puron, a congressional candidate in the border city of Piedras Negras, was taking a selfie with a supporter when a gunman shot him in the head from behind. He was the 112th political hopeful to be killed since September.
> 
> The deaths reveal the depth of a crisis Mexico has failed to control: organized crime and criminal infiltration of local governments and law enforcement. And ahead of this weekend’s presidential and congressional elections, no candidate has been able to offer a credible plan to fight it.
> 
> May was the deadliest month in Mexico since the government first published homicide data 20 years ago, the latest record in what’s been three straight years of increasing crime rates. According to the national registry, 2,890 people were killed in one month — roughly 93 victims per day, or four per hour. *Since January, the figure is 13,298: a 21 percent increase on the same period last year.*
> 
> The wave of murders, kidnappings and gang-related violence began during the administration of former president Felipe Calderon (2006-2012), who launched the government’s war against drug cartels. Organized crime, predominantly drug trafficking, exploded into broader criminal activities including theft, extortion, murder and state-level corruption, and despite billions spent and massive cash injections from the U.S., Mexico has become only more dangerous...
> 
> 
> More than 100 politicians have been murdered in Mexico ahead of Sunday’s election


People don’t wonder why the invaders are fleeing they’re homeland.


----------



## pismoe

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Legal immigration is fine.
> 
> It's these freaks who want NO BORDERS (for no other reason than consolidating power to transform the USA from a free nation into a Marxist authoritarian state, even if they have no clue what they're doing) that is the threat.
> 
> The ultimate end to all their BS is an authoritarian state....like Venezuela, Turkey etc


-----------------------------------   LEGAL is the same third worlders into the USA as illegals and probably more dangerous because they become citizens ready to vote and change the USA to their foreign ideals .   See the posts of that guy 'isis' , he is in the USA legally and works to DISARM Americans .   See 'ami' interview in MINNESOTA with 'muslims' that like 'shariah' over Western law .   ---     ---


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

One of the biggest problems with our Constitution is it doesn't expressly forbid radically changing or eliminating it.
The Constitution also doesn't have a strong enough mechanism to deal with the slow erosion caused by Leftist insidious creeping.
The Founders NEVER in their wildest dreams imagined this nation would be overrun by these Leftist Marxist imbeciles hell bent on completely destroying the USA.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

pismoe said:


> -----------------------------------   LEGAL is the same third worlders into the USA as illegals and probably more dangerous because they become citizens ready to vote and change the USA to their foreign ideals .   See the posts of that guy 'isis' , he is in the USA legally and works to DISARM Americans .   See 'ami' interview in MINNESOTA with 'muslims' that like 'shariah' over Western law .   --- ---



You make a good point.  I changed the wording of the post.


----------



## Moonglow

Manonthestreet said:


> Boy NAFTA did nothing for them did it.....just as poor as before.....


It's not the value of the money that was needed it was the value of good leadership which the US has lost also.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*Because their goal is not immigration....it's invasion.
And ALL the Left sees is votes, so with reckless abandon and no regard for the future, the Left assists in the invasion




*


----------



## Moonglow

BasicHumanUnit said:


> One of the biggest problems with our Constitution is it doesn't expressly forbid radically changing or eliminating it.
> The Constitution also doesn't have a strong enough mechanism to deal with the slow erosion caused by Leftist insidious creeping.
> The Founders NEVER in their wildest dreams imagined this nation would be overrun by these Leftist Marxist imbeciles hell bent on completely destroying the USA.


Which leftist are those?


----------



## Moonglow

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *Because their goal is not immigration....it's invasion.
> And ALL the Left sees is votes, so with reckless abandon and no regard for the future, the Left assists in the invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Illegals ain't gonna get out the vote you dummy. Hell, only about half of the citizens that can vote do vote..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Moonglow said:


> It's not the value of the money that was needed it was the value of good leadership which the US has lost also.



So move to Mexico.
And run for office while you're there.


----------



## pismoe

the interchangability of legal and illegal is a politician just playing with words .


Moonglow said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy NAFTA did nothing for them did it.....just as poor as before.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the value of the money that was needed it was the value of good leadership which the US has lost also.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   funny , where would good leadership come from .    One of the one world and third world loving 'bushs' ,  hilary , mrobama or 'algore' .   I'll take the American Firster and feck the european and 'canook' allies TRUMP any day  Moonglow .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Moonglow said:


> Illegals ain't gonna get out the vote you dummy. Hell, only about half of the citizens that can vote do vote..



Then WHY is California, NewYork and Oregon in such a hurry to issue driver licenses to these illegals....you dummy?

And why is funding to accommodate and ingratiate these illegals far above the money the state is spending on it's homeless problem?

Let me guess your answer......"to collect more gasoline taxes"  

The Left absolutely needs an ignorant, non thinking, emotional population to thrive...and the Democrat & illegal base provides just that.  (even though I agree there are some dumb shit Republicans as well, but fewer)


----------



## pismoe

these lefties are crazy , they value the best country in the world so little its amazing to me .


----------

